# Going slowly mad. Importing a classic car to Spain. HELP!!!



## omg spain (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi folks, I'm John and new here. I'm looking for advice no one seems to know of even bothered to help me with. Please don't mention Gestorias the ones I've spoken to seem to want to rip me off and have just given me misinformation leaving me unsure they even know what they are talking about. In short, I've come to distrust them.

Here's the story. I have a 1985 classic car in the UK. The car is completely road legal with all the UK papers. I'd like to bring the car to Spain. Sounds simple yeah? Well the insanity that is Spain this clearly isn't the case. I'm hoping to find some helpful soul who can assist me get my car through the registration process. I've been to the DGT site and looked there and not found very much help at all, unless I've missed something. 

Because of this I'm thinking of taking this process on myself. He's a nutter I here you say. Yep, you're probably right but hey, there's one born every minute 

Thanks to all respondents. 

John


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

Tell me about your car and what documentation you have; are you a member of a classic car society and have you asked if anyone there has imported similar into Spain. 

The process is a lot simpler these days, BUT not for the faint hearted. The car MUST match the original specification unless the ITV station says not. 

try reading this thread for a basic guide as to what the process is 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ving-spain/929234-uk-car-sell-trade-keep.html 

Davexf


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Sorry you are having such trouble and can understand completely where you are coming from! When stuff like this happens it is hard to believe they are from the same planet, let alone the EU.

Love your user name lol.


----------



## omg spain (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm glad you like my screen name El Romeral. I fail to believe that a "modern"??? EU country can be so backward and utterly inefficient in every single way. Nice people but the admin is sooo behind the times it's ridiculous.


----------



## omg spain (Dec 7, 2015)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> Tell me about your car and what documentation you have; are you a member of a classic car society and have you asked if anyone there has imported similar into Spain.
> 
> ...


----------



## omg spain (Dec 7, 2015)

thanks for the links. Interesting reading


----------



## omg spain (Dec 7, 2015)

and no. I'm not in a car club. I was planning to join one here .... if I ever get the car here. If it's just too expensive I'll sell it at home


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

omg spain said:


> davexf said:
> 
> 
> > Hola
> ...


----------



## omg spain (Dec 7, 2015)

davexf said:


> omg spain said:
> 
> 
> > Hola
> ...


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

omg spain said:


> davexf said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for that, well I can do that myself Dave. I've got all the info to do it and I have a doc from the manufacture with the exact same info. Would that do?
> ...


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

omg spain said:


> davexf said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for that, well I can do that myself Dave. I've got all the info to do it and I have a doc from the manufacture with the exact same info. Would that do?
> ...


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola

It has to be a SPANISH qualified person belonging to the Spanish engineering college - and only they can do it unless you have a certificate of conformity (which is always better). 

It must also be of original specification - no amendments even dealer "optional" extras 

Davexf


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

It would be interesting to know just what this so-called "classic" car is. I decided not to bother with my 1979 Volvo estate which I loved but as part of the down-sizing...


----------



## omg spain (Dec 7, 2015)

baldilocks said:


> It would be interesting to know just what this so-called "classic" car is.  I decided not to bother with my 1979 Volvo estate which I loved but as part of the down-sizing...


Curious George er? Well it's not a Volvo exactly.

Automotive art. Hand built. Space frame & mid engine. 1 of only 150 left in the world. Imacculate, 30 years old with genuine 17.500miles

.... but gimme a Volvo any day vroooooooom


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

If it's not homologated here in Spain you'll have trouble. We looked at buying a particular trailer in the UK but as it didn't have the homologation certificate for Spain there was no way we could get it registered here. _España es diferente_.

We have registered classic motorbikes here, 1980's, one with a historic plate and the other as an import from a UK plate. The costs and bureaucracy are unbelievable. See if you can find a local guide.

I would recommend seeking advice from a classic car club here. They are the ones in the know about the subject. Google 'Classic car clubs' and your general location. If it's Alicante, there are several and they'll have English speakers.

Good luck!


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Nice Ferrari Mondial Convertible. Perfect car for Spain. You should have no problems as this exact model was sold here.
In theory, even if it were not sold in Spain, you should still get it imported if all the papers etc are passed to the right people. I have heard of a chap successfully importing a Lotus Super 7 which was never sold here. Of course, there is no guarantee of anything as we all know.
Good luck.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

el romeral said:


> Nice Ferrari Mondial Convertible. Perfect car for Spain. You should have no problems as this exact model was sold here.
> In theory, even if it were not sold in Spain, you should still get it imported if all the papers etc are passed to the right people. I have heard of a chap successfully importing a Lotus Super 7 which was never sold here. Of course, there is no guarantee of anything as we all know.
> Good luck.


I've recently imported and registered a 1977 motorcycle from the UK. It is a standard model that was sold throughout the world, except Spain! Neither the manufacturer's Spanish H.Q. or European H.Q. could or eould help.
You do not necessarily need a report from an approved engineer, I obtained a Ficha Tecnica Reducida by post that sufficed.
The advice re the ITV test is important. The vehicle must be standard. In my case, they consulted internet pictures to compare against mine!
If I can help, just let me know.


----------



## bigdrunk (Aug 12, 2014)

Relyat said:


> I've recently imported and registered a 1977 motorcycle from the UK. It is a standard model that was sold throughout the world, except Spain! Neither the manufacturer's Spanish H.Q. or European H.Q. could or eould help.
> You do not necessarily need a report from an approved engineer, I obtained a Ficha Tecnica Reducida by post that sufficed.
> The advice re the ITV test is important. The vehicle must be standard. In my case, they consulted internet pictures to compare against mine!
> If I can help, just let me know.


This is a worry, I my bike used to have a fairing that was damaged in an accident. Since the cost of repairs was so high I converted it into a 'naked' bike. It doesn't look anything like it originally did, am I going to struggle to get this registered?


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

I fear that you might.

The two issues of "originality" caused me problems were the positioning of the rear light and reflector and the lack of the seat strap (luckily I had that). The staff were friendly and helpful, but explained that as it had this when it left the factory, it must have it for the inspection. I don't know whether the fact that I did not have a CoC or could not get any original Spanish paperwork because it was never sold in Spain caused them to refer to the internet for their information. It could be that for a more straightforward import, the path might be easier.

My advice, for what it's worth, gather all the paperwork that you can and get down for a test and see how you go. You will have to get a test at some point early on in the process and if it fails, at least you will know what you are up against. That was my philosophy anyway


----------



## bigdrunk (Aug 12, 2014)

It looks like my bike was sold in Spain, so that may help a bit. It's a fairly standard Yamaha FJ1200 mechanically - it just looks totally different. Will try the test route and see what comes up, I've pretty much only just moved to Spain so could import it as a personal vehicle?


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Personal vehicle bit is right.

There are a couple on here who know their way round the ITV and import process very well and will be able to throw in their help too. When I booked my test I went to the station and had a chat with the manager, he asked for this:-

Change of Residence form ( sorry can't remember the number, but I printed it from the internet and filled it in)

U.K. reg documents of the bike - I took old MOT's, receipt etc, but he was only interested in the V5

Copy of me Padron - 

The Ficha Tecnica Reducida - if you can get te CoC for yours that should take it's place.

The fee for the test was 89 Euros and the retest 8 Euros


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

bigdrunk said:


> It looks like my bike was sold in Spain, so that may help a bit. It's a fairly standard Yamaha FJ1200 mechanically - it just looks totally different. Will try the test route and see what comes up, I've pretty much only just moved to Spain so could import it as a personal vehicle?


Hola

You have 60 days from signing onto the Padron at the Ayuntamiento - if you haven't signed on yet, then don't until the last minute 

Davexf


----------



## omg spain (Dec 7, 2015)

Relyat said:


> I fear that you might.
> 
> The two issues of "originality" caused me problems were the positioning of the rear light and reflector and the lack of the seat strap (luckily I had that). The staff were friendly and helpful, but explained that as it had this when it left the factory, it must have it for the inspection. I don't know whether the fact that I did not have a CoC or could not get any original Spanish paperwork because it was never sold in Spain caused them to refer to the internet for their information. It could be that for a more straightforward import, the path might be easier.
> 
> My advice, for what it's worth, gather all the paperwork that you can and get down for a test and see how you go. You will have to get a test at some point early on in the process and if it fails, at least you will know what you are up against. That was my philosophy anyway


Man that's anal ! How can anyone moan about a damn strap. OMG Spain. I'm spitting feathers. It's all I have left. My hair is already on the floor and I've no more to pull out


----------



## omg spain (Dec 7, 2015)

Guys, Thanks so much for the info. It's all helpful to me and others that dare to dip a toe in the shark infested garages of the ITV. It's all bonkers ...


----------



## omg spain (Dec 7, 2015)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> It has to be a SPANISH qualified person belonging to the Spanish engineering college - and only they can do it unless you have a certificate of conformity (which is always better).
> 
> ...


Back in 1985 when my car was born there was no CoC. 

https://www.eurococ.eu/en/certificate-of-conformity

"Certificates of Conformity have been defined in EU’s Single Internal Market and Type Approval Directive (EC-92). EU’s single internal market became official on 1 January 1993."

So for a 1985 car there is no way ITV can demand such a document.


----------



## omg spain (Dec 7, 2015)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> You have 60 days from signing onto the Padron at the Ayuntamiento - if you haven't signed on yet, then don't until the last minute
> 
> Davexf


Thanks Dave, I knew that bit. By doing the above as you suggest I'd get around the import tax. The biggie here is the tax based on the value of the car. 

On a new car there is a downward tax scale of 10 years for imports and these (new) prices are easy to find. But what of an old car 30+ 

= how long is a piece of elastic .... ?


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

In that case you will need a Ficha Tecnica Reducida. TUV Rhineland can supply them- they did mine


----------



## omg spain (Dec 7, 2015)

I've buzzed off a few mails to Ficha Tecnica Reducida firms. They seem to vary in the amount of "clout" they say they have in "getting things done." We'll see how it pans out. 

I wonder if Spain will ever emerge from the dark ages .... just a thought


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> You have 60 days from signing onto the Padron at the Ayuntamiento - if you haven't signed on yet, then don't until the last minute
> 
> Davexf


it's not from when you sign on the padrón but from when you register as a resident.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

anles said:


> it's not from when you sign on the padrón but from when you register as a resident.


No ,not when replating a vehicle. If you have been on the padron over 30 days then you will be charged the tax.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

omg spain said:


> I've buzzed off a few mails to Ficha Tecnica Reducida firms. They seem to vary in the amount of "clout" they say they have in "getting things done." We'll see how it pans out.
> 
> I wonder if Spain will ever emerge from the dark ages .... just a thought


I wouldn't hold my breath on that one. Been here 16 years and not much has changed in that time........


----------



## omg spain (Dec 7, 2015)

I've been told I need a homologation certificate for my F car. Is this homologation certificate the same as the Ficha Tecnica Reducida ? It sounds like it is. If so could this conceivably cost e1200?!

I wonder if I get a bolt on supercharger for my 1200 too


----------



## djhep6 (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi John.......
I moved my classic car from UK to Spain 6 or so years ago.
It's odd that everybody has a different experience, but it couldn't have been easier back then.

I contacted a UK insurance company based in Spain. They handled everything. I think total cost was in the region of 1200 euros including their fee.

My only input was to meet up with the Spanish engineer that that drove out to my house.
He basically did a few checks to make sure that the car hadn't been modified etc. (even tyres must be exactly the size specified when the vehicle was new).

The first ITV (Spanish mot) after re-registration was slightly more in depth than the norm, but if the car is in good condition nothing to worry about.

Let me know if you would like more info.


All the best.

Dave


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola

Homologation refers to changes to the original specification - things like tinted windows, sun roofs etc.

Davexf


----------



## omg spain (Dec 7, 2015)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> Homologation refers to changes to the original specification - things like tinted windows, sun roofs etc.
> 
> Davexf


So are you saying Dave that homologation isn't covered by a Ficha Tecnica Reducida?

To me the Ficha Tecnica Reducida looks like a pretty standard document with the general stats of the car plus VIN number. Why would this ever cost 1200e? Am I paying some pen pushing jerk off to tell me what I already know that the car is standard and he needs to tell me so? I wonder how they do that. Do they measure the car in length & breath, run it on a dyno for power output, weigh it, take the breaks off to see if they are original, measure the disks. I'm feel I'm wading in shyte here 

The more I think about this insanity the more I'm thinking to sell the car.


----------



## omg spain (Dec 7, 2015)

el romeral said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath on that one. Been here 16 years and not much has changed in that time........


Changed? Backwards more like. Seriously, who ever heard of a workforce going to sleep in the middle of the day in the computerised world of 2015 and around the clock commerce. I feel I'm in 1975 ... omg, does that mean Maggie coming back? Lord 'elp us all. PMSL


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

omg spain said:


> Changed? Backwards more like. Seriously, who ever heard of a workforce going to sleep in the middle of the day in the computerised world of 2015 and around the clock commerce. I feel I'm in 1975 ... omg, does that mean Maggie coming back? Lord 'elp us all. PMSL


When people start work before seven in the morning and go on to about 8 in the evening but are unable to work during the heat of the day (40°) then they might as well sleep as sit and wait for it to cool down unless you think filling up the hospitals with cases of heatstroke is a good idea.

My medical card has a chip that means I can go elsewhere in the country and if I need to be seen by a doctor/hospital, my medical records are accessible. Our village health centre has 24 hour coverage and out of normal hours is manned by a Doctor, a nurse and a driver with an ambulance; we also have a helipad for medevac if the case is really urgent. In Uk you will most likely have to go to some OOH medical service that has absolutely no idea of your medical history and has no access to it either. 

There is so much more about Spain that you could be made aware of, but, quite frankly, it is not worth our effort since you are definitely not staying, so perhaps your Lord will 'elp you pack.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> My medical card has a chip that means I can go elsewhere in the country and if I need to be seen by a doctor/hospital, my medical records are accessible.


... really? Do all medical centres in the country have readers for your type of card?

Here in Valencia we use bar codes linked to a central database - but then this needs a bar-code reader which, I guess, your centres may not have.

Why can't they standardize this ...?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> ... really? Do all medical centres in the country have readers for your type of card?
> 
> Here in Valencia we use bar codes linked to a central database - but then this needs a bar-code reader which, I guess, your centres may not have.
> 
> Why can't they standardize this ...?


From experience, I used mine in Barcelona five years ago, so I have no doubt that the ability to read the chip has been extended since then.


----------



## omg spain (Dec 7, 2015)

baldilocks said:


> When people start work before seven in the morning and go on to about 8 in the evening but are unable to work during the heat of the day (40°) then they might as well sleep as sit and wait for it to cool down unless you think filling up the hospitals with cases of heatstroke is a good idea.
> 
> My medical card has a chip that means I can go elsewhere in the country and if I need to be seen by a doctor/hospital, my medical records are accessible. Our village health centre has 24 hour coverage and out of normal hours is manned by a Doctor, a nurse and a driver with an ambulance; we also have a helipad for medevac if the case is really urgent. In Uk you will most likely have to go to some OOH medical service that has absolutely no idea of your medical history and has no access to it either.
> 
> There is so much more about Spain that you could be made aware of, but, quite frankly, it is not worth our effort since you are definitely not staying, so perhaps your Lord will 'elp you pack.


Clearly you're out of touch with your country my friend. So sad


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

omg spain said:


> Clearly you're out of touch with your country my friend. So sad


I might be out of touch with what happens in the UK after 12 years here, so can't & won't compare the two countries - not that I'm all that bothered what the NHS etc is up to there, because it doesn't affect me

But I have to say that you for sure are not in touch with what happens in Spain.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

omg spain said:


> So are you saying Dave that homologation isn't covered by a Ficha Tecnica Reducida?
> 
> To me the Ficha Tecnica Reducida looks like a pretty standard document with the general stats of the car plus VIN number. Why would this ever cost 1200e? Am I paying some pen pushing jerk off to tell me what I already know that the car is standard and he needs to tell me so? I wonder how they do that. Do they measure the car in length & breath, run it on a dyno for power output, weigh it, take the breaks off to see if they are original, measure the disks. I'm feel I'm wading in shyte here
> 
> The more I think about this insanity the more I'm thinking to sell the car.


Hola

the fiche technical reducida should state about the original specification and costs 120€ - NOT 1200€. If after buying the car you have added a tow-bar, have the windows tinted etc, then you will need the homologation certificate to show that the amendment conforms to Spanish standards. 

Davexf


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

however - to get get back on topic :focus:

I thought I'd take a look at how you import a classic car _into the UK.
_
It doesn't look any easier..._ How to: Import a classic car | | Honest John
_


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

omg spain said:


> Hi folks, I'm John and new here. I'm looking for advice no one seems to know of even bothered to help me with. Please don't mention Gestorias the ones I've spoken to seem to want to rip me off and have just given me misinformation leaving me unsure they even know what they are talking about. In short, I've come to distrust them.
> 
> Here's the story. I have a 1985 classic car in the UK. The car is completely road legal with all the UK papers. I'd like to bring the car to Spain. Sounds simple yeah? Well the insanity that is Spain this clearly isn't the case. I'm hoping to find some helpful soul who can assist me get my car through the registration process. I've been to the DGT site and looked there and not found very much help at all, unless I've missed something.
> 
> ...



I would recommend that you speak to a Spanish motor engineer called Alfredo Miro who has an office in Alcoy. He organised the re-registration of my UK car at a fraction of the cost quoted by the rip-off merchants on the coast and he has also been extremely helpful in organising the re-registration of a an old UK registered motorbike for a friend. He is a classic car enthusiast and he speaks pretty good English. His web address is autotec-alcoy.com


----------

